# Replacing diesel fuel press sensor



## eric242 (Jan 15, 2009)

My 2004 X-TRAIL SVE DCI, 2184cc, diesel trips into limp mode after idling for more than a couple of minutes. DTC interrogation has shown a fault with the fuel pressure sensor which would confirm the symptoms. 

There is a pressure sensor fitted to the end of the fuel rail; however, Nissan say that the sensor is not available as a separate item and the fuel rail has to be purchased with the sensor already fitted. The very high fuel pressure within the rail would require correct fitting of the sensor to ensure correct operation of the fuel system, however that does not seem to be a justifiable reason for forcing customers to buy a replacement fuel rail assembly for the sake of a faulty bolt-on sensor (the fuel pipes which also connect to the rail are available as separate items)

Does anyone know whether the pressure sensor can be obtained separately to the rail, and are there any tips for replacing the sensor?

Thanks, e


----------

